# How to keep Guppy population under control?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

So my females have started to give birth at the expected rapid pace. For awhile I didn't think any survived (see other post) but now it appears as though I have a steady influx of fry. I counted about 20 survivers. Not worried at this point because I have a 75 gallon tank but obviously I'm thinking ahead. Will a vast majority be eaten as the population increases or will I have to intervene somehow?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

you might have to interveine. either turn the fry in to your LFS, or local fish club auction. Or if you have bigger fish, turn them into feeders.


----------



## Difrano (Apr 17, 2011)

Go to your nearest pond and get 1 gambusia... He will get rid of overpopulation


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Raise them and put them on your local Kijiji or craigslist. Maybe you can make a few bucks. Maybe just a thought...


----------

